# Hymenopus coronatus



## ShieldMantid1997 (Oct 3, 2012)

Some quick point-and-shoots of them

The girl

















The guy






Breeding time:






Making moves


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh wow! Is that deep of red a normal coloration for the males?


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Oct 3, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> Oh wow! Is that deep of red a normal coloration for the males?


They can be lighter, have seen multiple shades but always dark red. Did that make sense? lol


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Oct 3, 2012)

One thing i have to say is the communication from male to female during orchid mantis intercourse is quite amazing


----------



## agent A (Oct 3, 2012)

already mated? wow!! i will deffo get nymphs from u someday!!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Oct 3, 2012)

agent A said:


> already mated? wow!! i will deffo get nymphs from u someday!!


haha i guess i can write your name down, no promises &gt;.&lt;

And that doesn't mean a bunch of people can start telling me to reserve nymphs that haven't even become zygotes yet! :lol:


----------



## Paradoxica (Oct 3, 2012)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> One thing i have to say is the communication from male to female during orchid mantis intercourse is quite amazing


How so?


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Oct 3, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> How so?


The male will "drum" the females back to warn her that he will b advancing or moving.

Also when she starts to move a lot or flutter her wings, he will drum to remind her he is there.

For example every time he would move he would drum against her back right before. Also she was moving a lot while he was trying to connect and she stopped after the rapid drumming.


----------



## Paradoxica (Oct 3, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 3, 2012)

beauty! great job on the breeding!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Oct 3, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> beauty! great job on the breeding!


Thanks


----------



## mantid_mike (Oct 3, 2012)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> One thing i have to say is the communication from male to female during orchid mantis intercourse is quite amazing


i agree 100%. I have a video of it, but still haven't figured out how to post it on here. So I'm guessing they connected??


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes, took him 5 hours but he finally did it, your guy is quite the horn y man


----------



## Emckenzie24 (Oct 6, 2012)

OMG WHOA thank you for the photos !!!!!!!


----------



## sinensispsyched (Oct 7, 2012)

Someone should do an experiment on the communication between mating mantids!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Oct 7, 2012)

Sounds like a cool idea


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 7, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> Someone should do an experiment on the communication between mating mantids!


Something tells me that cannibalistic insects didn't go too far along the road of social evolution.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Oct 9, 2012)

He is a horndog, just mounted her again


----------



## mantid_mike (Oct 9, 2012)

double-impregnation. i like that.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Oct 9, 2012)

mantid_mike said:


> double-impregnation. i like that.


Haha just making sure it worked hahahs :lol:


----------



## Emckenzie24 (Oct 12, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> Someone should do an experiment on the communication between mating mantids!


My research is in animal communication! It would be fun to try this one at home!


----------



## Precarious (Oct 14, 2012)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> The male will "drum" the females back to warn her that he will b advancing or moving.
> 
> Also when she starts to move a lot or flutter her wings, he will drum to remind her he is there.
> 
> For example every time he would move he would drum against her back right before. Also she was moving a lot while he was trying to connect and she stopped after the rapid drumming.


Um... Actually, in this species mating can only take place if the female moves her abdomen to the side so the male can reach. The drumming is to indicate his advances in the hope she will respond and allow matting to take place. They do this instinctually even after connected. It's not used as communication beyond that. Pseudoharpax Virescens and some other small species display the similar behavior.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Oct 14, 2012)

K. Just based on what I observed


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Oct 14, 2012)

u planning on selling nymphs?


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Oct 14, 2012)

Crazy4mantis said:


> u planning on selling nymphs?


Not sure yet, depends on how many ooths she lays. I will most likely keep all the nymphs from one, and i have to send another ooth to the very nice member who sent me the male. After that if I have more, probably.

She laid a HUGE ooth last week


----------



## stacy (Oct 27, 2012)

Awesome is that the ordhid fem I sent?


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Oct 30, 2012)

Sorry i never got back to you on this thread, and yes  They just connected again. JUst to make sure her future ooths are fertile. She has laid 2 already


----------



## mantid_mike (Oct 31, 2012)

So she has laid her 2nd??


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah Mike, i am saving the next one for you though, the one she just laid is kind of strange looking lol, i think its fine. I am incubating it, but just incase. Unless you want it?

This is it: Any thoughts guys? (its the pale skinny one  )


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh and the one on the right is a normal one (although i don't think its fertile, it was laid like 3 days after the mating(for her first time), and idk if that enough time


----------



## mantid_mike (Nov 1, 2012)

hmmm...it looks fine to me. what do you look for when you cut it open?


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't cut ooths haha

Pm me if you want it, i can see the eggs from the bottom, a bunch of em too haha


----------



## agent A (Nov 1, 2012)

i want it!! :lol: 

and next time a little less weed before childbirth helps


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Nov 1, 2012)

agent A said:


> i want it!! :lol:
> 
> and next time a little less weed before childbirth helps


So i assume that means you think it's fine as is?

It works fine with my other mantids? :lol:


----------

